# Cifs filesystem is not mounted at boot

## F1uX

I've the following line in /etc/fstab:

```

//192.168.1.5/Volume_2  /mnt/nas/volume_2 cifs  auto,username=fulvio,password=,iocharset=utf8   0 0

```

After the boot, I check the filesystem is mounted properly but it isn't.

If I perform a "mount -a" I can see the files in /mnt/nas/volume2, so everything is all right.

In case I force the mount -a, when I shutdown the pc the localmount takes forever to be executed(there must be some deadlock between the network interface and the cifs fs, I guess, 'cause it keeps saying wait 50 seconds for localmount to finish, and so on).

Needless to say, if I execute umount -a before performing the shutdown the localmount wait problem doesn't occur.

From the log messages I see:

 *Quote:*   

> Jun  2 23:49:03 dreamer kernel: eth1: Broadcom BCM432b 802.11 Hybrid Wireless Controller 5.100.82.112
> 
> Jun  2 23:49:03 dreamer kernel: vboxdrv: Found 2 processor cores.
> 
> Jun  2 23:49:03 dreamer kernel: vboxdrv: fAsync=0 offMin=0x1ce offMax=0x1130
> ...

 

From what I can understand, it seems like when the filesystems are mounted the network interface is still not up and running, and this could be the reason why the cifs filesystem, the only remote one, is not mounted.

So, to sum up, how should I specify the mount task to wait for the network interfaces before starting up?

How can I solve the localmount wait problem?

Thanx in advance for the help to solve this issue.

Fulvio

----------

## Hu

Mounts which require network access should be marked as _netdev in their options.

----------

